# Ben at Outcast



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Ben at Outcast is awesome to deal with. He gave me an outstanding deal today.

When he gets an XDS in - it will have a $469 price tag...you won't find that a better price anywhere.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outcast is always great dealing with. I picked up a XDS over this way for the same price. It's a great gun.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a good deal.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

+2= DARN GOOD DEAL:thumbup:


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Might need to go get one


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Philipino Ben? Used to work at Gulf Breeze?

Rick


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Tall, young, Caucasian with glasses. Said he was the manager for the firearm/hunting section...


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Tall, young, Caucasian with glasses. Said he was the manager for the firearm/hunting section...


\

OK, thanks. Hadn't seen Philipino Ben in a while, just wondered what he's up to.

Rick


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Where is this Outcast place you speak of? Are all of their prices like that, or that the friends and family discount?


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I second that. He spent a couple of hours with me on Friday educating me all about bows and getting me fitted. I am a complete greenhorn to bowhunting and have been looking around at a few places. No one has come close to taking that kind of time and really explaining all the options to me. He ended up selling me a Pearson Predator for a great deal and I couldn't be happier with my purchase. Excellent customer service!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Quietgenialboy said:


> Where is this Outcast place you speak of? Are all of their prices like that, or that the friends and family discount?


It's the big tackle store located at barrancus, and Halsey.:yes:


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SBC240Z (Mar 30, 2012)

sounds like better prices than a certain other place down the road


----------

